# ISO cooked apple recipe to go with pork



## pig farmer (Dec 16, 2008)

Going to cook a pork tenderloin. I need a recipe for cooked apples to go with it. Thanks.


----------



## miniman (Dec 16, 2008)

I am assuming you want some apple sauce to go with your roast.

I peel, core and chop my apples. Simmer in a little water - you can also add a little sugar to taste. You could also add some cinnamon or nutmeg. When the apple is soft whisk it up with a forkk and a little butter.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Dec 16, 2008)

Something like This


----------



## Maverick2272 (Dec 16, 2008)

I am not sure if you are looking for apple sauce like miniman posted, or about cooking apples with the pork tenderloin, or making an apple sauce to go over the pork while it is cooking??


----------



## Maverick2272 (Dec 16, 2008)

I had to change the link to this Cracker Barrel Fried Apples Recipe @ CDKitchen.com :: it's what's cooking online! to get the link (don't know why it does that sometimes), but that looks very tasty UB!


----------



## Constance (Dec 16, 2008)

I just cook a few sliced apples in a pan with butter, brown sugar, cinnamon and a squeeze of lemon juice. You can add a few raisins if you like them.


----------



## Katie H (Dec 16, 2008)

I do something similar to Connie, except I add some (drained) crushed pineapple to the mix.  Pineapple and apples go sooooo well with pork.


----------



## Michelemarie (Dec 16, 2008)

Constance said:


> I just cook a few sliced apples in a pan with butter, brown sugar, cinnamon and a squeeze of lemon juice. You can add a few raisins if you like them.


 That would be my vote!


----------



## Porthand (Dec 16, 2008)

Constance said:


> I just cook a few sliced apples in a pan with butter, brown sugar, cinnamon and a squeeze of lemon juice. You can add a few raisins if you like them.



My great grandma was German and if we had pork chops for dinner you could bet on a dish of baked apples as well.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Dec 16, 2008)

So I was the only one confused, sad thing is I think I still am, LOL. When I first thought pork loin I also thought a marinade or basted in an apple sauce. Or like we used to do pork chops, cooking in the skillet with sliced up apples.
You guys are talking a side dish to compliment the pork loin (IE dip the meat in), am I correct?
They do sound very tasty for sure, especially Constance's version, love the cinnamon in them.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Dec 16, 2008)

Maverick2272 said:


> I had to change the link to this Cracker Barrel Fried Apples Recipe @ CDKitchen.com :: it's what's cooking online! to get the link (don't know why it does that sometimes), but that looks very tasty UB!


 
Thanks Buddy!!


----------



## kitchenelf (Dec 16, 2008)

LOL Mav - you crack me up!  Yes, side dish I think is what was wanted.  I wouldn't have thought "dip" right away, but, that's probably how it gets eaten!   

I too do what Constance does.  It's simple and delish!  Katie - I will try your pineapple next time.


----------

